# Drift Racing



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Looking for information on turning a touring car into a drift racer. I have an Associated TC3 and TC4, and I want to switch one over to a drift racer just to kick around with (since there's NO organized road racing where I live now). Looking for info like tires, shock spring/oil combinations, suspension set-ups, things like that. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

I would start out with just adding pvc tires to some cheap rims just to see if you like it and then tell us what you feel the car is lacking and then it would be easy to work from there.


----------

